# Samurai - Miyamoto Musashi Documentary



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I stumbled across this AWESOME documentary last night on Miyamoto Musashi, one of the greatest warriors of all time and author of 'The Book of Five Rings'


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Musashi was the MAN.


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Sweet! I'm gonna watch it when I get home!

-Restita


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

As Horsemen, Archers ,Swordsmen, and Martial Atrtists too,they were right at the top of the class. To be exceptional in any one is an achievement,but to excell at all four? Man, they were good! There was an old movie done by Kurosawa called the Seven Samurai. Really well done and it was the basis for the movie The Magnificent Seven-famous American western. Recently the last Samurai with Tom Cruise ( a little mis- casting but he did a heck of a job. Great sound track and movie. Thanks a ton for this link Hrawk. I love this stuff! (going to get the Ice Cream now!) GOTTA HAVE SNACKS WHEN WATCHING FLICKS!!!!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Flatband said:


> As Horsemen, Archers ,Swordsmen, and Martial Atrtists too,they were right at the top of the class. To be exceptional in any one is an achievement,but to excell at all four? Man, they were good! There was an old movie done by Kurosawa called the Seven Samurai. Really well done and it was the basis for the movie The Magnificent Seven-famous American western. Recently the last Samurai with Tom Cruise ( a little mis- casting but he did a heck of a job. Great sound track and movie. Thanks a ton for this link Hrawk. I love this stuff! (going to get the Ice Cream now!) GOTTA HAVE SNACKS WHEN WATCHING FLICKS!!!!


the seven samurai was awesome


----------

